# Riga & Latvia - New Photo Every Day



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

In this thread you will see various pictures of Latvia and its capital city Riga - one new picture every day. Because my urban photo collection for the present is quite larger than unurban, every workday I will post picture of Riga or some other latvian city, but in Saturdays and Sundays here will appear photos of countryside Latvia. I got inspiration for this thread from another latvian forumer Gatis thread, which you can see here: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=561459

So, this is Friday (the Urban Day), and I present you the night aerial view of Riga. It's taken from 16-floor commieblock building in the southern part of the city, and in forefront you see both Krasta district and, more to the right - one of the ugliest and poorest places of Riga (some calls it: "Riga only ghetto district") - Moscow district. But farther you can see a bit of the centre, bridges, Daugava river and left bank of the city. In the middle-left part there is the highest structure in Latvia - Riga TV Tower (368 metres).


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

Good idea. I'll check 'em out. Thanks.


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

OK - so you started here . Just came here today - and noticed that many people are following my example which was started in calm European Photophorum.
Picture might be a bit too large - on my home computer I need to move it around to see whole


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Gatis said:


> OK - so you started here . Just came here today - and noticed that many people are following my example which was started in calm European Photophorum.
> Picture might be a bit too large - on my home computer I need to move it around to see whole


You have spreaded a real idea-virus here! :cheers:
Regarding to picture size - in this case there was no sense to publish medium size aerial view, actually I thought to publish this picture even bigger, because even here you can hardly see Saules Akmens, Latvian Television building or Vansu bridge. Also, it depends on screen resolution you use - I use 1280X800 pixels. But, don't worry, my every day pictures would not be of such size.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

No love for Estonia? LOL, jks, nice pics.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Weekend has come, time for unurban Latvia.
*2. Sunset at Daugava river. *This place is some 80 km to south-east from Riga, close to Jaunjelgava town. There is (on the left side of Daugava) narrow and winding road which in some places comes extremely close to river and opens unforgettable sceeneries like this. I was lucky to be in this place in the right time - when the sky is red in sunset and some of the local people went for ar ride with rowing boat. Daugava is the largest river in Latvia, it starts in Russia, flows through Belarus and disgorges in the Gulf of Riga in Riga city. Total length of Daugava exceeds 1000 km, in Latvia territory - 357 km.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*3. Kapsēdes boulder. *Located in the western Latvia, some 20 km to north from Liepaja city. The highest boulder in Latvia and one of the largest also. It's height reaches 4,3 metres, perimeter - 16,5 metres. Legend tells that boulder is split in two pieces by the stroke of lightning.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*4. Riga Dom Church (shortly before Christmas).* Dom church is one of the most popular symbols of Riga and one of the oldest buildings in the city. Dom church was built as symbol of Germans' bishop authority in Riga and Livonia. In the 15th Century the height of church spire was 140 metres, but now it's only 90 metres because the fire at 1547 destroyed the churhc and afterwards it was rebuilt differently. Dom Church square is one of the main places in Riga for celebratory events. In this picture you can see Christmas fair and event organized by Latvian Radio before Christmas 2007.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*5. Zeus statue on the facade of VEF factory building in Brīvības street, Riga. *People think that Riga can offer great architecture only in the historical centre of city, but it's not true. Just take a walk outside it - and you will discover there are many splendid buildings also. VEF was once very large and significant factory in Latvia - there worked 20 000 labours. It was famous for its' radios, telephones, cameras etc. In the 30-ties VEF designed and produced the first mini camera in the world - Minox (known as spy camera during cold war), after WW2 Germans took over its manufacturing. Sadly most of the industry in Latvia was destroyed by the collapse of Soviet Union.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*6. "Rock Cafe" in Liepaja city.* Liepaja has long traditions of rock music, it is known as "the capital of rock music in Latvia" because many popular local bands and artists comes from there. This place in Liepaja centre shows "Latvian 1st Rock Cafe", it is also a small museum of Latvian popmusic. There are palm imprints of famous latvian musicians on those stone cubs what you can see in the left part of picture.


----------



## Into (May 10, 2006)

@Vecais,
thanks for the great photos, it is always a joy to see such good photos of LV! 

Prieka!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Thanks! I'm glad that you enjoy! 
This is the seventh day in this thread and we can celebrate it with something special again:

*7. Former Soviet Union leader Brezhnev's car in Riga Motormuseum. *Brezhnev was a great car fan, and with this car he once got into crash. Car enthusiasts has collected a considerable amount of historic cars from Latvia and USSR, besides this also Stalin's car, Maxim Gorky's car, speed record-breaker cars from sixties, etc. Very interesting experience for everyone!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*8. South-eastern part of Riga centre.* It is least developed part of the centre, also architecturally less interesting and valuable - because of the similarity you can even call them as commies of their time. But these buildings are strong part of what makes Riga unique - I haven't seen such houses nowhere else. They have strong "Riga-ness" feeling and if you want to experience something different than usual tourism routes offers then walk to South-eastern part of Riga centre could be wise choice.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*9. Riekstu hill. *In winter this is skiing place, located some 30 km from Riga, not far from Baldone town. In summer you can climb up the hill and take a nice look over forest.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*10. Dinaburga castle model.* This time we are in far south-eastern part of Latvia, some 20 km from second largest city Daugavpils. Dinaburga castle was originally built in 1275 but in 1582 they decided to leave it and build new one in Daugavpils city. This is scale model (1:40) besides historical place of the castle by Daugava riverside.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*11. St. Nicholas Orthodox Sea Cathedral in Liepaja, Karosta district.* One of the most impressive churches in Latvia, if you ask me. It was christened by Russian tsar Nicholas II, finished in 1903. It is the largest cupola building in Baltic states and located in weird but interestind district of Liepaja city - Karosta which is former important military area.


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks like nearly every country has it's "one photo every day" thread


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice pics! Were all of the photos taken by you?


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Alexriga said:


> Looks like nearly every country has it's "one photo every day" thread


IMO, Skyscrapercity admins could even make a special subforum "Your country in 1 pic per day" or smt like that.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

beirut guy said:


> Nice pics! Were all of the photos taken by you?


Thanks! Yes, they are from my collection.


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

:banana: Latvia and Riga rules! i will visit her soon


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

^^ Come and enjoy! 
*
37. Ērgļu Cliffs in Vidzeme region, some 100 km from Riga.* It is the most massive cliffs in Latvia. The total length: ~700m; 300m are being washed by the waters of the Gauja River (you can see in this picture that another one piece of the cliff is ready to fall into the river). The Ērgļu Cliffs are one of the most popular tourism objects in all of Latvia. It's interesting to note that you can see this view in TV film "Arkhangelsk", where one of the "James Bonds" - Daniel Craig starred. In this film, there are also many views from Riga and other latvian places, although it is presented as Arkhangelsk and Russia.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*38. Rundāle palace and its garden.* Rundāle palace is one of the most important and luxurious palaces in Latvia and one of the main tourism destinations in Zemgale region.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*39. Building in Riga Old Town, Smilšu street.* Riga has nickname from 30ties: "small Paris". Actually there are few things in Riga which makes Paris feeling to me, but this building is one of them.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*40. Time for industrial picture - Riga Trade Port. *


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*41. Small courtyard between Little Guild and Great Guild. *We're back in Old Town again with two of the most luxurious buildings there. From www.rigathisweek.lv: Both Guild houses were built over a century and a half ago. The Great Guild and the Small Guild are the "family nests" of two Riga families of tradesmen and craftsmen. The Great Guild, also known in the Middle Ages as St. Mary Guild, united merchants, jewellers and writers. The eclectic Gothic style building was constructed in the middle of the 19th century. In 1963, after a fire, it was rebuilt as a concert hall and now hosts the Philharmonics Society. The owners of the Small Guild were an esoteric fellowship of craftsmen formed in the 13th century. In the middle of the last century they represented more than 400 professions and trades. Now the Small Guild serves cultural and entertainment needs such as artistic parties, concerts, youth disco parties.


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

The pictures keep getting better!!! This is wonderful!!! Thanks!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Thank you! For some time my pictures will be enough, but to hold this thread in long run, I will had to go and make new ones!
*
42. Riga Central Market and stalinist time highrise - Science Academy in the bacground.* In the Stalin times, such highrises was built in several cities which belonged to Soviet Union or other socialistic countries. The most popular ones, of course, you know from Moscow, then also Warsaw has one, and Riga also (is there any more cities with these "Stalin cakes"? - if someone knows, let others know!). In right bottom part of the picture you can see also monument for 1905 revolution fighters.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*43. North-eastern part of Riga.* View from Reval Hotel Latvia.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*44. Cornfields (in June) in southern part of Latvia*, not far from Lithuanian border. There are cornfields, potato fields, meadows and forests mixed up in this area.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*45. Latvia (Kurzeme) coast line from airplane (Stockholm - Riga) window. *I'm not quite sure where exactly is this, but most probably it's the area shown in the map.


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> *44. Cornfields (in June) in southern part of Latvia*, not far from Lithuanian border. There are cornfields, potato fields, meadows and forests mixed up in this area.


So peaceful


----------



## DemolitionDave (Mar 22, 2007)

Latvia is a great country and the people are really cool too. I spent some time there working on a project in Skrunda. We blew up the Soviet LPAR that was located there.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

DemolitionDave said:


> Latvia is a great country and the people are really cool too. I spent some time there working on a project in Skrunda. We blew up the Soviet LPAR that was located there.


I remember, it was in 1994, I watched it in television live broadcast!


----------



## Janis_LV (Aug 3, 2004)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> I remember, it was in 1994, I watched it in television live broadcast!


We were brought there from scool with bus, as part of history lessons. I was 12 than.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*46. Fountain in Riga canal*, park in the city centre.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*47. Bauska Castle ruins, Bauska town. *From www.pilis.lv: The territory of the castle mound in Bauska was inhabited as far back as 1000 years B.C. The Order of Livonian Knights built the fortress near the confluence of the Musa and Memele in about 1443. The castle was a military building, which consisted of five towers and a stone wall. Spaces with military function, household premises and living rooms were built near the wall. The Bauska Castle was the last fortress built by the Livonia Order in the territory of Livonia.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*48. Riga centre courtyard.* If you are familiar with Riga centre from streets then courtyards can become a new exciting discovery for you. Riga courtyards are completely different world and unexplored world even for me and I suppose for many rigans. Sometimes they are so bizarre and surprising, architecture seems so detached from street facades' views... This picture is from one "normal" and not "bizarre" courtyard but still nice. I have some pics from more interesting courtyards but I just have to go there and re-shoot them in better weather and from better angles before post here. It's a hard challenge for photographer - to take a good shot of courtyard, IMO.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*49. Esplanade park, Riga.* Orthodox church (one of my favourite churches in Latvia) in the center and Reval Hotel Latvia highrise to the left.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*50. As for 50th picture of this thread, here is something special this time - panorama of Riga (from Science Academy, covers some 300 degrees).* Don't be afraid - one of the bridges is broken not because of the earthquake, but because of panorama making mistake.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

Neat panorama. Great city


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

So many different sides to this city!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Thanks! 

*51. Gauja river. *This place is close to large underground bunker from Soviet times constructed as the shelter in the case of nuclear attack but only for high-level personnel. There is forbidden to take photos in this bunker even still today atlhough it's tourism object now. Bunker itself is very interesting, with tens of rooms and various apparatus. The surrounding nature is very nice too with one of the nicest latvian rivers Gauja some 800 metres farther.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*52. Small and lovely waterfall in Lielvārde, close to Daugava river. *


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*53. Embassy district in Riga centre northern part.* Along with Old Town, it is the poshest district in Riga.


----------



## Pulkvedis Pods (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the excellent pictures. Truly inspiring!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Thanks!!

*54. Private houses near by Victory Park* - it's left bank Riga, very green and beautiful district called Āgenskalns.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Double post


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*55. "Liepajas Metalurgs" metallurgy complex in Liepaja city, western Latvia.* Not much is left here from Soviet industries, this is one of the rare still functioning large industrial objects.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*56. Bastejkalns* - once again in Riga centre park. View from the cana bridge.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Yesterday I was so busy because I and my new Nikon D40 tested each other, that I forgot to post picture. Here it comes:

*57. Moscow district rooftops. *This is in the "good end" in Moscow district, but farther this district can become quite dangerous. Actually, it's Riga's most criminal district. The picture is quite symbolic - when you walk through the Moscow district, there are always "thunderous clouds over your head".


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*58. Latvia's western coast.* On the way between 2 most important latvian western cities Liepaja and Ventspils, there are many bluffs and stony beaches, but also sandy ones.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*59. Road in Vidzeme* - most hilly and probably most beautiful region of Latvia.


----------



## pauletta (Mar 6, 2008)

in poland is thisame


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Beautiful, beautiful pictures!!! Thanks!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! I'm bit late again, so this one os for yesterday, today's picture will come later.

*60. Bauska Orthodox Church.* Restored and illuminated in the last years, it has become one of the nicest objects in the town, especially at night when it's blue cloured towers contrasts with the black dark of night.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*61. Lāčplēša street *- another one of the main streets in Riga centre. It crosses centre in north-south direction with approx. 3 km and ends at the one of Riga's bridges.


----------



## DemolitionDave (Mar 22, 2007)

Looking at all your pictures makes me want to go back. I might have to take a couple of weeks off and do just that.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

^^That's nice! 

*62. Latvia parliament building* in night, Riga Old Town, december 2007.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*63. Living houses in Ķīpsala island*, close to Ķīpsala exhibition centre.


----------



## Latvietis (Jul 5, 2007)

Mainly Latvian , but because of some historical problems (50 years in the USSR) russian is commonly the main landuage here..
of course young people know english and german (some) too


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

So if I travel to Latvia I can hand it with my english?


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

If you think about service sphere, then most of the people knows English. Also young people knows it, but you could meet with difficulties when communicating with older people.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*80. Most south-eastern place where I have been in Latvia - Daugava arches.* Quite broad views are visible here - you see the valley of Daugava river and the endless forests around it. One of the "Daugava arches" views are also on our 10 LVL (latvian monetary unit) paper banknote.


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> If you think about service sphere, then most of the people knows English. Also young people knows it, but you could meet with difficulties when communicating with older people.


Beautiful Latvia. Thanks... I'm gonna search now because I really want to visit Riga... I think is one of the most beautiful cities I never seen.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*81. Plūdoņa street* - one of Bauska town streets, nicely renovated in the last years. Nice small town feeling there.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*82. Kipsala island northern part*, where you can get one of the best Riga skyline views:


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice.  It looks very green and spacious. Are there any plans to tear down all the remaining commie-blocks in Latvia btw, aren't they seen as a symbol of Soviet occupation? Instead building McMansions perhaps when the economic development level allows that in a few years?


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

^^It is unreal. Many of people live in commieblocks and in order to tear down them and built some nice looking houses instead, we had to be, I guess, at least 10 times richer. Even Eastern Berlin didn't tear down commies, but renovated them. For now, we haven't enough money also for that - only few commies are renovated. 

*83. Old Town and a bit of centre* looking from above (St. Peter's church tower).


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

I see.  Perhaps in 10 years? If Latvia grows about 6% annually on average for the next 10 years it will be at the level of France today, then there might be more McMansions.  Nice church btw, is it from medieval times?


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

St. Peter's church? Yes, it was first mentioned in 1209, but more about this church when it will be in picture itself!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*84. Ice sculpture festival in Jelgava city.* It is annual event since 1999, however due to global warming and more and more warmer winters here, it meets with harder difficulties to keep the sculptures in the frozen condition for all of 2 festival days. Last year this festival was the most visited event in Zemgale region, with 72 000 visitors (that exceeds towns population what is about 60 000). I was there also and here one of the sculptures from 2007:


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

^^ That's a very revealing and sensual sculpture. Are Latvians very open and care-free about stuff like this?


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

I think, she is not so provocative, but sometimes we are quite puritanical. It's the police that sometimes overdo - it's the legacy of Soviet thinking IMO. For example, there was recent scandal of the poster with naked boy that promoted theatre play about Pinocchio. Someone saw pornography in that...


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*85. Korf's manor house* in Bauska town. Originally it was built in 19th century, but some years ago there was only wreck. Now it's restaurated:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*86. Lake in Edole*, small and beautiful village on the way from Kurzeme seaside and Kuldiga town.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ a very nice little island


----------



## Carlcoxmi6ciapayroll (Apr 5, 2008)

*wow*

Latvia is a well kept secret ...beautiful


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Thanks!!

*87. Nature trail* in nature park "Daugavas loki", in the bank of Daugava river, south-eastern Latvia.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

^^That was Sunday's picture, picture for Monday comes here:

88. We have crossed whole country in east-west direction for some 450 km and now looking at a cosy *place in Liepaja city centre*:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*124. Jūrmala beach at Majori.* Jūrmala beach is the largest beach resort in the Baltic states, one of the 11 blue flag beaches in Latvia. It is located just 10 km from the capital Riga. This pic is taken at Saturday, the season has not started yet, so there isn't too much people - but in hot summer day the beach in all it's 32 km length is overcrowded.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Wonderful pics mate - wonderful country!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Thanks!!!

*125. Ķīpsala - island on Daugava*, located opposite to Riga centre northern part. Beautiful place where to live - with great view over Daugava, safe, calm and peaceful atmosphere, little traffic, great wooden architecture & as you see in left side, also modern business highrise district is forming there. Investors and wealthy people have discovered the potential of this place and it is one of the most progressive areas in Riga - some years ago many of the buildings was neglected, now the situation is by far better.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*126. Nometnu street in Agenskalns* - another pic from left bank Riga. Agenskalns is large historical district of Riga with lots of interesting buildings - both wooden and masonry ones and also with "green" atmosphere like most of Pardaugava (left bank Riga). In overall it is run-down though, especially many wooden buildings desperately needs renovation.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*127. *Today - view from above to *Elizabetes street and Riga southern part.*


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*128. Pinewood* - typical natural landscape at seaside, in dene.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

129. One more view to *Gauja river valley at Sigulda.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics! :cheers:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

I'm glad that you like!

*130. *New week start again with pic from * seaside resort Jurmala town* - some nice architecture. Jurmala has mainly wooden villas but there are also larger masonry buildings in the city centre. This one from Jomas street.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*131. "Lido" restaurant and entertainment complex at Krasta street (Riga)* - it is popular place for tourists. They offers latvian traditional cuisine like peas with bacon, pork with potatoes etc.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*132. Kalēju street in Old Town Riga.* (picture from today)


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

i love such woods like in pic 128


----------



## channel (Apr 24, 2008)

very clean and tidy


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*133. *One more picture from *Agenskalns district in left bank Riga.*


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*134. Park in Cēsis town centre. *


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*135. Liepaja port.* In background you can see Liepaja breakwater system.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

I have missed some days due to my trip to Vilnius, so i will try to catch up by posting additional pics - this is for Sunday:

*136. Untypical natural landscape close to Riga, Mārupe village.* Looks something similar to bog. Don't know. Just was there and it seemed interesting to me with all these white "flowers".


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*137. Another type of forest in Latvia* - mixed coniferous and deciduous woods.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*138.* From woods back to the city - *Barona and Merķeļa street crossing in Riga.*


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*139. Old Town's outer side* - to the left you see part of supermarket "Centrs", which has built as department store back in 30ies, when Latvia was independent for the first time. Some years ago it has reconstructed and now has glass-covered shopping street - will show it in next picture.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Some more pics to catch up days.

*178. This is Vaļņu and Kaļķu street crossing* - 2 life arteries' of Old Town crosses here. This is called "the richest street crossing in Riga" because 4 banks are located here - per one on every corner. Here you see the Nordea bank building, behind my back is located Hansabank, to the left - Unibank and to the right - Parex bank. 










*179. Vaļņu street* is one of the main and most lively streets in Riga's Old Town district. The new part of Riga city starts here, it developed in 20th Century beginning. The real Old Town is more to the left from this street.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*180. City canal* is the "backbone" of the park "belt" which separates Riga's Old Town from Boulevard Ring building sections. Park belt is some 200-300 metres wide and some 1 km long green area, which was first intended in the middle of 19th Century as Riga's equivalent to Western European cities' parks .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*181. 5 street crossing in Riga centre northern part.*


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*182. View from Bauska castle tower* over Bauska's outskirts and Zemgale's (southern Latvia) agriculture fields and forests.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*183. New Sigulda palace* with its' park. It is built in 1878-1881, neogothic style.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*184. The Jesus Church* (1638) is the largest wooden building in the Baltic states and it is located on Maskavas district.


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow! Very beautiful


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Thanks, mate!

*185. K. Valdemara street* view, Riga


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*186.* Short, but famous *Alberta street* - some of the finest Art Nouveau pearls here


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*187. Entrance in Old Town, Vaļnu street* once more - from the bus station side.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*188. Elizabetes street*


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Today you can see Riga in Skyscrapercity logo, I will show some of countryside:
*
189. Mūsa river*, last kms before it flows together with Mēmele. View from Bauska castle tower.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*190. Road to Dobele town*, central Latvia.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*191.* Silent and calm place in *Mežotne palace park. 
*


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*192. One of Riga centre street corners.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*193. National Theatre* building on K. Valdemāra street.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*194. *Other important theatre in Riga - *Dailes' Theatre* and something from Soviet time architecture today.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome theatres...


----------



## Pulkvedis Pods (Jan 19, 2007)

Sweet pix, Vecais! I love the flat landscape of Zemgale with wavy fields of grain.


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

Beautiful city, Riga. 
Great photos. Much appreciated.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Thanks!

*195. Wooden villa in Jūrmala town.*


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*196. Dzirnavu street view in Riga*


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*197. Daugava river view* from left bank, close to road Ķegums-Aizkraukle.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*198. Smilšu (Sand) and Mazā smilšu (Small Sand) street *with Parex bank building in the centre. Smilšu street was the largest and most important Riga's street from 13th till 17th Century, it was a continuation of sand road into the city. Back then 2 public wells was located on this street.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*199. You see 2 streets here - Šķūņu and Tirgonu streets. *Go to the right and you will reach Townhall square, go to the left and it will lead you to Old town's arterie - Kaļķu street, farther to St. Peter's church.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*200. Street in Cēsis town. *


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*201.* This thread has started 3rd hundred of pictures, in honor of that panorama of *surroundings in central Latvia, some 15 km from Dobele.*


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*202. Another building on Tērbatas street, Riga. *


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

What a sweet panorama of Dobele region! Thank you very much! Good luck with another such amazing pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*203. Slokas street* - on of the main streets in left bank Riga, it goes through several districts. This is Āgenskalns historical district.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*204.* Another pic from *Āgenskalns district.*


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*205. Stabu street* in Riga centre district.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*206. Krusta (Cross) Church* - untypical Lutheran church in Teika district.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*207. Riga Stock Exchange* building, in Old Town. Renaissance architecture style example, built in 1855.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*208. *Another church - this one is *Orhtodox church from Maskavas district. *


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*209. *This time something different - highest building in Riga's right bank, *apartment highrise Astra Lux* (built in 2007), in Purvciems suburb.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice tower


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Thanks! Quite simple, but not bad. At first, I disliked it but now I have somehow started to like. But today -

*210.* Riga in spring - *Bastejkalns park.*


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*211.* After a while we are going outside Riga - *Ķemeri sanatorium building in Jurmala town*, this fantastic palace-style building was built in 1936 and in 2002 its' renovation started.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*212. "Golden autumn" in Bauska area*, open-air stage in Bauska castle park and farther - Bauska TV tower.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*213. Street in Tukums town*, western part of Latvia. Tukums is a small town with approximately 20 000 inhabitants.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*214. Brīvības street in Riga. *


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*215. Matīsa street.*


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*216.* Part of Riga's modern centre - *Stockmann supermarket and Forum cinema* building alongside important traffic arterie.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*217. Monument to Kārlis Ulmanis* - 4th Latvia's president (1934-1940).


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*218. Riga centre* from St. Peter's church tower. In forefront you see part of Old Town with it's narrow streets, then comes parks in Boulevard Ring, farther starts 19th/20th century built-up area. Some 5 km in the distance historical quarters ends and Soviet commie block/industrial areas starts. Picture is very fresh, took it yesterday.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice view  ^^


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW! From such angle Riga looks really dense and absolutely beautiful! Thanks a lot for such view!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Thanks!

*219. Gauja river valley* in autumn from Ķeizara hill, Sigulda.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*220.* Summer afternoon in *suburbs of Tukums town*, more to Western Latvia.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*221. A. Čaka street in Riga.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> *220.* Summer afternoon in *suburbs of Tukums town*, more to Western Latvia.


Nice town kay:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

There was impressive light festival in Riga to celebrate Latvia's 90th year of independence. I will show in next days some views from it. 

*222. *The most impressive place was the embankment of Daugava, there was lighted bridges, light rays coming from several places and beautifully lighted buildings.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> Thanks!
> 
> *219. Gauja river valley* in autumn from Ķeizara hill, Sigulda.


what a peaceful picture.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

223. Riga looking from southern part of the city with telezoom (300mm). Street of many shoping malls in forefront, unformed financial district in the middle, suburban living blocks in the background.


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

So you've reweakened the thread to new life?

I always wondered where you get lots of so beautiful photos from such a small country that Latvia is.


----------

